# First time plowing. Do you plow every six inches or just do it at the end?



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

I have a paved, 270 foot driveway and plan to plow this season after using a snowblower for years.
Should I plow when six inches accumulates, or wait until the storm ends? We sometimes can get two feet, up to 30 inches.

Thanis


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

That would depend on:

a) whether or not you care about getting out of your driveway before the storm stops
b) whether or not whatever truck you have that old speedcast plow attached to can push 30" of snow at once


Spoiler: Spoiler



It probably can't


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

If you've never plowed before, you definitely want all the practice you can get. So I'd say don't let it get over 6.
And being your drive is paved you will want to try to clear it before it gets driven on and packed down.
What's your plow set up?
We like pictures.


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> If you've never plowed before, you definitely want all the practice you can get. So I'd say don't let it get over 6.
> And being your drive is paved you will want to try to clear it before it gets driven on and packed down.
> What's your plow set up?
> We like pictures.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What is that blade going on? The machine in the background?


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

Yes. Welding up a frame to attach the plow to the quick attach. 
I know the plow is kind of flimsy, but I plan on plowing slowly and only doing two, 270 foot driveways.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

emmett518 said:


> Yes. Welding up a frame to attach the plow to the quick attach.
> I know the plow is kind of flimsy, but I plan on plowing slowly and only doing two, 270 foot driveways.


Well, getting stuck shouldn't be an issue so much. Is there a reason you don't want to use the bucket on it already to move the snow? Especially if you are thinking of waiting till theirs 2'+ of snow on the ground?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Most guys will make a forked mount that the bucket edge slides into you could even bolt it down to the bucket and attach the plow right to the bucket


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Get any figs? (Look like fig plants in the buckets)


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok. Not at all what I was expecting. That should have a 10' blade on it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> Most guys will make a forked mount that the bucket edge slides into you could even bolt it down to the bucket and attach the plow right to the bucket


And when I use the word plow I meant the whole plow frame , sector and blade.
you can run the side to side usually off a axillary and you don't need up and down because you already have that.

You can add some wings for added width.

or get yourself 100 gallon water tank…,


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> And when I use the word plow I meant the whole plow frame , sector and blade.
> you can run the side to side usually off a axillary and you don't need up and down because you already have that.
> 
> You can add some wings for added width.
> ...


Water heaters?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You’ll be golden plowing every 6”.


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice set up. I put an old western on my old case. Works surprisingly well especially for stacking. When I use the bucket snow packs in. With a u blade, mine are 16" wings, and having the down pressure to scrap is nice. I have snow that falls 20' off a roof I have to move and it can pack. 
It's nice if both brakes are working correctly so you can use them to steer. A picture of my classy looking set up. I will put a control box on it also. Figured it would push light loads like topsoil or D-1 fairly good. 















She may not be pretty but she works pretty good.


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

When I'm teaching new folks. I stress pushing your snow pile back far enough so you have room to push snow all winter. Plan out where you are going to put snow. Don't push furthest than needed. 
If doing a new home owner. I would recommend that if they want me to keep them plowed out, use me. Not switch around. Really socks when you pull up n someone who did it for a buck less left piles of frozen turds where you have been saving space. 
And to carefully define the boundaries. Such as parking area with grass areas. Ornamental rocks n suck. Hard to do after a foot of snow. But it will be clearly outlined all year if you take extra time on the first snow to define your lines


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I am trying to understand how you have down pressure on your blade ? I bet that old Case is a fun , wild ride .


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

SHAWZER said:


> I am trying to understand how you have down pressure on your blade ? I bet that old Case is a fun , wild ride .


The tractor has up n down hydrologic power. The blade is attached in solidly to the bucket? That is the gold chain in the middle. So it goes up n down but can also tilt a bit while plowing. Also allows it to dump forward to clear the blade in sticky snow. 
I generally just lower it to float then up a bump. Using the rear brakes to steer as much as the steering wheel. It will spin it around pretty quick or sharp turns. I will weld an old cutting edge to the back side of the blade for back dragging. 
It's not as fast as the new hydrostatic transmission, put er in gear n go. But it does still have gear on gear that just I will never wear out. Pretty sexy hood eh, keeps the snow off and allows it to run cool. 
I've got 4300 bucks into this ride. And use it all year long. Bought it years ago. I did get new tires on it but didn't have to pay much as everything was kinda bartered with guns n wheels. Ol school kinda like me


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Olwestern said:


> Nice set up. I put an old western on my old case. Works surprisingly well especially for stacking. When I use the bucket snow packs in. With a u blade, mine are 16" wings, and having the down pressure to scrap is nice. I have snow that falls 20' off a roof I have to move and it can pack.
> It's nice if both brakes are working correctly so you can use them to steer. A picture of my classy looking set up. I will put a control box on it also. Figured it would push light loads like topsoil or D-1 fairly good.
> View attachment 220978
> View attachment 220979
> ...


That tractor gives my OCD…more OCD!
Why is there a muffler sticking out the top of the exhaust pipe? Never seen that one before.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> That tractor gives my OCD…more OCD!
> Why is there a muffler sticking out the top of the exhaust pipe? Never seen that one before.


I'll take "ANNOYING NEIGHBORS" for $1,000, Alex

edit: a little closer to my intended meaning


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I am trying to understand how you have down pressure on your blade ? I bet that old Case is a fun , wild ride .


Gravity...


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

On the muffler question the exhaust from the manifold goes up. So the muffler goes up. Generally they have nice round ones. I had an old truck so I used that muffler. I did upgrade n put a flaper on the exhaust. And the forward tilt helps with exhaust fumes. Kinda matches the motif right


----------



## Introvertigo Geargasm (Oct 6, 2021)

With my Plow truck I try and stay on top of it every 4-6 inches or so. I have a couple of spots that like to drift across and have gotten the truck stuck sliding off sideways moving too much at one time. If I let the storm end I may have 2-3 feet drifted across a 150' section. My 25hp diesel tractor with 54" blower makes short work of it easy enough, but I dont get to sit in the warm truck drinking my coffee then.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you wear a snowmobile helmet while plowing with this tractor then you are right up there with the memory of my dad...
Open cab, black snowmobile suit with a red pinstripe and a sparkle helmet no visor, no gloves... Majestic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What colour was the sparkle helmet?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What colour was the sparkle helmet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's what I was guessing. We had a full face and open face in that colour.

Back then I actually had friends...2. Only 2 helmets for 3 of us, so the one being pulled on the sled got one of the helmets. That was the most dangerous position.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Shows up as vintage Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Shows up as vintage Mark.


The helmet or that I had friends?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's what I was guessing. We had a full face and open face in that colour.
> 
> Back then I actually had friends...2. Only 2 helmets for 3 of us, so the one being pulled on the sled got one of the helmets. That was the most dangerous position.


I knew you were the one who didn't get the helmet…


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

I've got a stars n stripes open face. But wearing it while plowing with my 59 case


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Your missing a lug bolt.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Your missing a lug bolt.


He'll definitely fit right in here...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> He'll definitely fit right in here...


Set up on a platter for you…


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey thanks didn't notice that when I kicked the tires. Those are 1/2" fine thread with a tapered shoulder on top. I bought extra last time I replaced one. Don't know why they loosen. Probably should put some loc time on them.


----------

